# help with a diagnosis code P1130



## carey (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi, 
Can someone tell me how to fix a diagnosis code P1130. When I look it up it comes up a swirl control valve silenoid valve. When I talk to parts places they never heard of it. The dealer says its listed as something else in their computer. I am at the end of my rope. PLEASE HELP?


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

carey said:


> Hi,
> Can someone tell me how to fix a diagnosis code P1130. When I look it up it comes up a swirl control valve silenoid valve. When I talk to parts places they never heard of it. The dealer says its listed as something else in their computer. I am at the end of my rope. PLEASE HELP?


Is the truck running well? Is the power OK? How's your gas mileage? How did you get the code? Do you have a code reader, did a repair shop pull it, or was it a parts store? What did the dealer say the code represented? If you can, I'd clear the code as a first step and see if it re-occurs. By the way, it would help the diagnosis if you told us about your truck, e.g. 4 or 6 cylinder, year, and model.

Steve


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

According to:

OBD-II DTC Database - Nissan Trouble Codes

It's P1130 - Swirl Control Valve Control Solenoid Valve, what exactly that is is beyond me! I did find a link to another forum that said it was part of the intake, and they actually found a shorted wire that fixed the problem vice replacing the part. But, other than that, not much info available...


----------



## mcm4090 (Jan 20, 2006)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> According to:
> 
> OBD-II DTC Database - Nissan Trouble Codes
> 
> It's P1130 - Swirl Control Valve Control Solenoid Valve



You did not give any info.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Sorry, realized that when I posted and went to do more of a search! I've updated with what little more I could find...


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Found this related to the 240SX. Seems this is used on a lot of different Nissans over the past several years, but there isn't much information available on the web. This might help try and narrow down where it's located by just knowing a bit more about what it does and how it operates:

AIR INDUCTION SYSTEM
SWIRL COMBUSTION VALVE (SCV) SYSTEM
NOTE: For location and identification of ECU terminals, see
appropriate L - WIRING DIAGRAMS article.
The SCV system is designed to improve engine torque and power
production by increasing or decreasing intake manifold induction
volume under different driving conditions. A limited induction volume
is desirable at low or medium speed under heavy load. This will
increase intake velocity and improve atomizing of fuel and combustion
efficiency. An increased induction volume is desirable under heavy
load and high speed condition.
SCV system consists of swirl control valve (built into intake
manifold), diaphragm type swirl control valve actuator and swirl
control valve solenoid.
SWIRL CONTROL VALVE
Valve is used to modify the induction passage of the SCV
system. It is set in the fully closed or fully open position by the
swirl control valve actuator. Valve actuator is regulated by the ECUcontrolled
swirl control valve solenoid.
SWIRL CONTROL VALVE SOLENOID
Swirl control valve solenoid receives power from a 10-amp
fuse in the relay box. Solenoid is energized when ECU provides a
ground for solenoid through ECU terminal No. 12. When ECU activates
solenoid, manifold vacuum passes through solenoid to swirl control
valve actuator, pulling swirl control valve closed.


----------

